# Thailand and phils compare



## fuji0001 (May 5, 2014)

For over a year I have been considering an expat move to the Phis so i have been doing my homework, participating in the Philippines forum, and visit Davao for two weeks last August. I have read and compared many issues between Thailand and Philippines regarding housing, politics, cultural language etc. But one thing that stood out for me at least on my visit was i felt very vulnerable to petty theft, extortion ( at the airport for example), the foreigner is always wrong syndrome, lack of lawfulness, bribery, an almost constant sense of being hustled, the watch your back syndrome, ete ctic. May i trouble the forum to compare and contrast to the best you can this vulnerability between the countries? Is it similar ni Thailand. 

I hope my question is clear and makes sense. thank you in advance


----------

